# 30 Pigeons for adoption-cruelty case-Middleburg, VA



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Please contact Middleburg Humane Foundation about adopting these birds who were part of a cruelty case.  

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15350997 http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15350997


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Darn! I'm in Va. but not in 50 mile radius!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps Michelle is within 50 miles and needs some more white homers? 
They are such pretty birds!


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

oh wow, i wish i could adopt these. Im so far away though . They are so beautiful!


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh they are such beautiful Pigeons... Good Luck with finding Homes.... I hate hearing about cruelty to ANY animal...


----------

